# Gaggia Classic Setup Help



## conanthelib (Sep 14, 2008)

I have just got above machine of ebay & due to being thicker than a think peice of very thick wood, that came out of thick forrest, i am worried about blowing it up. Would any good samaratan talk me through initial process? My number is xxx, and i will ring you straight back so its my phone bill not yours.















:Chris.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Number removed to stop prank calls









Am dialling now


----------



## conanthelib (Sep 14, 2008)

Glen, cant thank you enough, hope to repay the favour one day. What a guy, what a site, fantastic.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pleasure Chris

Very happy to help and glad you enjoyed your first home-made capp

Will definitely pop in when up your way


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Another happy customer. Awesome job Glenn! And hello conanthelib!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's great to be able to make someone happy over the phone and I am lookign forward to heading up to Chris's place to taste one of his coffees in the near future too!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

3 weeks in - how are you getting on with your Gaggia Classic Chris?


----------

